
Information wants to be _found_ - bootload
http://lists.wikia.com/pipermail/search-l/2007-January/000058.html
======
bootload
_'... Thanks Jimbo for galvanizing the effort , looking forward to the future
that this group is going to help influence ..._

Is this related to this? ~ <http://searchengineland.com/061229-193718.php>

